# Thinking of moving to Berlin for study



## Dean (Apr 27, 2013)

Hallo everybody, I'm looking for recommendations of universities in Berlin to study music (playing the violin). 
I've read about the Berlin university of arts and the Academy of music Hanns Eisler.
Anyone heard of these institutes? Or perhaps sombody could tell me about another recommended institute?

*Thanks a lot!!*


----------



## NightHawk (Nov 3, 2011)

Go, it's a great school - also determine to learn German if you don't already speak it. Enjoy!


----------



## Dean (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for your answer... Are you talking about the Academy of music Hanns Eisler?.


----------

